# Report highlights hot spots for jobs in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Nurses, accountants and IT developers are among the candidates in hottest demand in Australia along with boiler makers, fitters and engineers in the resources industry, according to the latest Hays Quarterly Report. The report, which covers January to March 2013, shows that there are clearly pockets of shortages for specific skills in a number of [...]

Click to read the full news article: Report highlights hot spots for jobs in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

